

Ask HN: What are the best tools for performing browser testing of a website? - alagappanr

Looking for the best browser testing tools that help me test whether my website works fine on most of the major desktop and mobile browsers.
======
shivang
You can use different mechanisms to test out the website and its UI
components.

I have worked with Splinter(which is a python based testing framework) and
CasperJS(JS based framework) and both of them works fine.

With Splinter you can test out your website not only in headless browsers but
with normal browsers as well. It has selenium plugin as well.

------
deepak-kumar
Have a look at <http://docs.seleniumhq.org/projects/ide/>

It has firefox extension as well.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/selenium-
expe...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/selenium-expert-
selenium-ide/)

